# Inventarisierung des Netzwerkes



## Jipper (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein Netzwerk mit alles Servern und Clients zu inventarisieren. Das ganze sollte kein Geld kosten. Ich habe dafür mir schon Programme rausgesucht wie Aida32 oder Smartinventory. So ganz funktioniert das aber nicht daher dieser Thread. Bei Smartinventory stört das ich nur einzelne Computer in einer Datei erfassen kann. Das ist bei der Auswertung schlecht.
Bei Aida32 ist die Frage wie ich das Programm ins Netzwerk einbinden kann.

Hat einer eine Idee oder kennt andere Lösungen ?


----------



## dAmIsTa (3. Juli 2004)

Du könntest es mal mit Hyena probieren.
Dies ist normalerweise ein Admin-Tool doch er listet sie ALLE Clients und ALLE Server auf die sich momentan im Netzwerk befinden.

Es kostet zwar Geld doch nach dem ersten Einsatz bin ich mir sicher, dass du es auch in der Zukunft benutzen wirst 

Hier der Link:
http://www.systemtools.com/hyena/index.html

PS: Die kannst die eine Evaluierungs Version Runterladen die 30 Tage benutzt werden kann.

Gruß


----------



## Jipper (9. Juli 2004)

Das Programm ist ganz nett, aber nicht wirklich für meine Zwecke geeignet.

Für alle die es interessiert : Das Programm meiner Wahl heisst jetzt ACMP - steht zur freien Verfügung. Wer immer schon kostengünstig sein Netz inventarisieren will sollte sich das mal anschauen.

Gruss Jipper


----------



## Intiii (18. Juli 2004)

Dein Beitrag ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber für ein Inventory von nur 80 Clients sind 122 MB für das Programm ACMP zuviel (meiner Meinung nach).

AIDA32 als Dienst im Netzwerk einzusetzen ist einfacher als man denkt...


http://aida32-inventory.netboom.de/

Inti31


----------



## tcd (21. Juli 2004)

Tach!

Könntest Du mir dieses Script schicken? Wäre sehr nett von Dir! Ich kämpfe grad mit Aida32 und da kommt mir solch ein Script ganz gelegen. ;-)

Dankeschön!

Achso: tcd@uni.de


----------



## DBugger (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo;
also wir haben inzwischen das ACMP im Einsatz. Und zwar zweifach. 
Einmal Beruflich, im großen Netz, zugegebener Maßen als erweiterte Version, da wir nun Software und Virenscanner mit monitoren.
Und einmal privat im Verein. Da reichen die kostenlosen Lizenzen.
Klasse Produkt, und ich kann mir Reports erstellen und selbige auch nachhaltig speichern oder ausdrucken. Somit ist es immer möglich die PCs unter Kontrolle zu halten.
Probierts doch mal
Grüße
DBugger


----------

